# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  mode "goutte d'eau" de la climatisation

## peter27x

Hello les girls and boys,

dans le bureau on se demande  quoi correspond le mode "goutte d'eau" de notre clim de chez mitsubishi electric (on a pas la rfrence ni le manuel, et sur le web c'est la perrave...).

Y'a auto / soleil / froid et un mode avec une goutte d'eau avec crit "dry" (= sec)... mais on sait pas, l'air est sec et il l'humidifie (comment ?) ou bien l'air est humide et il l'assche (comment bis ?)...

Merciiiiiiiiiii........  :8-):

----------


## JmL40

Salut,

Option anti-gel ???

----------


## ganga

Humidificateur me semblerait tre la bonne rponse. 
Les clims y a de l'eau qui circule dedans donc a doit pas tre trs compliqu de faire un humidificateur avec non?

----------


## peter27x

> Humidificateur me semblerait tre la bonne rponse. 
> Les clims y a de l'eau qui circule dedans donc a doit pas tre trs compliqu de faire un humidificateur avec non?


Why not ! Mais dans quels cas l'utilise t'on ? quand sait s'il faut le mettre en route ?

Parce que quand il fait chaud => clim, quand il fait froid => chaud... mais humidifier... quand il fait sec ?  ::mouarf::  J'ai jamais ressenti que l'air d'une pice tait sec (du moins je sais pas comment a fait aux petits nasaux...)...

----------


## zeavan

le mode goutte d'eau sert a faire diminuer le taux d'humidite dans la piece.

----------


## chaplin

> J'ai jamais ressenti que l'air d'une pice tait sec (du moins je sais pas comment a fait aux petits nasaux...)...


A partir du moment o on est sous la barre de 0 degrs, l'air est sec. A part le froid, est ce que tu ne ressends pas une diffrence au nez entre 0+ et 0-.

EDIT:

Encore, que ce que je dis n'est pas tout  fait vrai, mais il faut gard  l'esprit que plus il fait froid et plus l'air est sec. Donc  des tempratives ngatives l'air sera plus sec qu' des tempratures positives.

Une info interessante:
http://www.anena.org/savoir/nivologi...t_cristaux.pdf

----------


## sevyc64

> Humidificateur me semblerait tre la bonne rponse. 
> Les clims y a de l'eau qui circule dedans donc a doit pas tre trs compliqu de faire un humidificateur avec non?



Pas du tout, il n'y a pas d'eau en circulation dans une clim. Il y a un circuit ferm avec un fluide caloporteur, c'est tout.
Une clim n'est pas capable d'humidifer l'air sauf si spcifiquement quipe d'un humidificateur, mais j'en connais pas beaucoup

L'eau que tu vois couler lorsque la clim est en fonctionnement vient seulement de l'humidit de l'air qui se condence en eau lorsque celui-ci est refoirdit.

Quant au mode "Goute d'eau" il s'agit effectivement d'asscher l'air ambiant de la piece. Cette fonction existe dans tous les modes puisque c'est un fonctionnement intrinsque d'une climatisation, sauf que dans ce mode particulier, normalement, la temprature de l'air n'est pas modifie.

Pour rappel sur les modes (normalement indentique d'une clim  l'autre)
Soleil ==> Chauffage si necessaire (en hiver)
Flocon ==> Climatisation si necessaire (en t)
Goute d'eau ==> dhumidification sans changement de temprature
Auto ==> Basculement automatique entre chauffage et climatisation (toute saison)

Le mode Auto necessite que le groupe extrieur soit compatible. Eneffet certains groupes necessite une intervention dessus pour passer du mode chauffage en mode clim. Dans ce cas le mode Auto fonctionnera comme le mode Soleil ou le mode Flocon suivant la position du groupe extrieur.

----------

